# PRIME RIB, SMOKED, SOUS VIDE, & TORCHED, AN EXPERIMENT



## SmokinAl

I had a couple of PR's in the freezer & have been wanting to SV one.

But I wanted to get a smokey flavor & a crust on the outside.

I also wanted to have it be fork tender.

Well this experiment was a success.

I started with a 2 bone Angus Choice PR cut from the chuck end.

Here we go:













1.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Mar 4, 2017






I coated the roast with A-1, and dusted it with Montreal steak seasoning.













2.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Mar 4, 2017






Wrapped it up in plastic wrap for an overnight trip to the fridge.













3.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Mar 4, 2017






I am using the WSM for this smoke because I have some errands to run, and want to get a swim in while the PR is smoking.

Put about 12 briquettes in the chimney.













4.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Mar 4, 2017






Then onto the side burner on the gas grill to get them started.













5.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Mar 4, 2017






I put a couple of splits in the WSM with some lump down the middle.













6.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Mar 4, 2017






I have lava rock in my water pan, with no water in it for today.













7.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Mar 4, 2017






I put the hot coals on one end & want to run the smoker at a pretty low temp, around 210.













8.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Mar 4, 2017






I have the roast in a pan with onion, garlic, & French onion soup. 

The roast is just sitting on the bones.













9.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Mar 4, 2017






I'm using my BBQ Guru to control the pit temp, & my Fireboard to double check the pit temp & monitor the meat temp.













10.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Mar 4, 2017






Here I am at the pool, ready to swim some laps & catch a few rays.

I have my phone with me to monitor the pit & meat temps.













11.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Mar 4, 2017






Swim is all done, just hanging out now. Judy is out there exercising with her friends.













12.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Mar 4, 2017






OK it took about 3 1/2 hours to get the IT to 120.













13.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Mar 4, 2017






I put the PR in a vac bag with all the pan veggies & juice, and vacuumed it up.













14.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Mar 4, 2017






Into the SV set at 131 for 24 hours. This is where the experiment comes into play.

After reading several different recipes, they all recommended between 5-10 hours cook time.

I wanted to see if I left it in longer, if it would just melt in your mouth.













15.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Mar 4, 2017






24 hours later, it's ready to come out of the bag.













16.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Mar 4, 2017






I knew when I picked it up it was going to be very tender.













17.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Mar 4, 2017






We dumped all the stuff out of the bag into a pot.













18.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Mar 4, 2017






Then boiled it down a little & added some red wine.













19.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Mar 4, 2017






Strained it.













20.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Mar 4, 2017






Back into the pot with a pat of butter.













21.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Mar 4, 2017






Next step is to put a crust on the roast.













22.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Mar 4, 2017






I've tried a CI pan & a hot grill before & wanted to try a propane torch this time.













23.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Mar 4, 2017






In my opinion this is the best way to do it. I got a much better result, i.e. crispy fat & blackened flavor.

Without further cooking the meat at all.













24.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Mar 4, 2017






I already took 1 slice & 1 bone off the board for my plate, but you can see every piece is cooked the same.













25.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Mar 4, 2017






Got a bone, a nice slice & some Au Jus with a couple of onion rings for dinner.













26.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Mar 4, 2017






Neither Judy or I used a knife to cut any piece of this meat. It cut easily with a fork.













27.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Mar 4, 2017






I know that there are some of you guys who are a little skeptical about SV.

And I have to admit that everything I have used it for hasn't always come out as expected.

However this is the best PR Judy or I have ever eaten. I think this is just a learning experience just like learning how to smoke was.

The book said 5-10 hours & sear it & eat it.

I smoked it for 3+ hours, SV'd it for 24 hours, & put a crust on it with a blow torch.

A lot of my experiments don't turn out very well, but I really killed it with this one!

Al


----------



## crazymoon

SA, That PR looks awesome, nice experiment  with excellent results ! points


----------



## tripleq

Thanks Al, Im drooling so much, my office is a slip and fall hazard.


----------



## pc farmer

That looks perfect Al. 

Always gotta experiment.   

POINTS for this cook.

Well done sir.


----------



## b-one

Looks great,good thing you kept one of the WSM's!


----------



## DanMcG

That looks killer Al, after seeing that sliced rib you may have  just convinced me to consider a SV


----------



## worktogthr

Wow Al!  This is a great experiment and one that I would love to try!  I am assuming from what you posted that the ribs were equally as tender.  If that's the case I am excited to try this because I barely ever go low and slow with a bone in prime rib because the ribs are unpleasant to eat at that final IT while cooking that way.  Points all the way for this one!


----------



## SmokinAl

CrazyMoon said:


> SA, That PR looks awesome, nice experiment  with excellent results ! points


Thank you CR!

Al


TripleQ said:


> Thanks Al, Im drooling so much, my office is a slip and fall hazard.


Ha Ha!

Thanks Buddy!

Al


c farmer said:


> That looks perfect Al.
> 
> Always gotta experiment.
> 
> POINTS for this cook.
> 
> Well done sir.


Thank you so much Adam!

Al


b-one said:


> Looks great,good thing you kept one of the WSM's!


Thanks B!

Yea the old WSM sure came in handy for this!

Al


DanMcG said:


> That looks killer Al, after seeing that sliced rib you may have just convinced me to consider a SV


Thanks Dan!

The SV is pretty inexpensive & it has been a lot of fun to play with.

It's going to take a while until I get good at it though.

Al


worktogthr said:


> Wow Al! This is a great experiment and one that I would love to try! I am assuming from what you posted that the ribs were equally as tender. If that's the case I am excited to try this because I barely ever go low and slow with a bone in prime rib because the ribs are unpleasant to eat at that final IT while cooking that way. Points all the way for this one!


Thanks Richie!

Yes your right about the ribs, they were equally as tender & juicy!

Al


----------



## lemans

It looks fabulous.. great job 

As always!!!


----------



## chef jimmyj

Very nice! I got to get a SV circulator...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl

Lemans said:


> It looks fabulous.. great job
> 
> As always!!!





Chef JimmyJ said:


> Very nice! I got to get a SV circulator...JJ


Thanks Fellas!

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Looks tasty Al!


----------



## Bearcarver

Looks Awesome, Al !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Mighty Tasty!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I wish you would do something that needs to be Sous Vide, and give us a report, like an Eye Round, or a Bottom Round.

I can do the same thing with a Prime Rib, by just using my MES 40, but I can't make an Eye Round fork tender, like they say a Sous Vide can do.

Please get an Eye Round & do a report just like you did this one. If that comes out as Tender as a Prime Rib (or even close), I'll get one of these myself!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Points

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Awesome, Al !!:drool
> 
> Mighty Tasty!:drool
> 
> I wish you would do something that needs to be Sous Vide, and give us a report, like an Eye Round, or a Bottom Round.
> 
> I can do the same thing with a Prime Rib, by just using my MES 40, but I can't make an Eye Round fork tender, like they say a Sous Vide can do.
> 
> Please get an Eye Round & do a report just like you did this one. If that comes out as Tender as a Prime Rib (or even close), I'll get one of these myself!Thumbs Up
> Points
> 
> 
> Bear



Unless someone beats me to it, I have an eye round planned for later this week.


----------



## geezer

Looks awesome, Al.


----------



## SmokinAl

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks tasty Al!


Thanks Case!

Al


Bearcarver said:


> Looks Awesome, Al !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mighty Tasty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you would do something that needs to be Sous Vide, and give us a report, like an Eye Round, or a Bottom Round.
> 
> I can do the same thing with a Prime Rib, by just using my MES 40, but I can't make an Eye Round fork tender, like they say a Sous Vide can do.
> 
> Please get an Eye Round & do a report just like you did this one. If that comes out as Tender as a Prime Rib (or even close), I'll get one of these myself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Points
> 
> Bear


Thanks Bear!

It looks like Case has you covered.

Al


dirtsailor2003 said:


> Unless someone beats me to it, I have an eye round planned for later this week.


Looking forward to seeing the result. I've heard 3 days for a round roast.

Al


Geezer said:


> Looks awesome, Al.


Thanks Buddy!

Al


----------



## Bearcarver

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Unless someone beats me to it, I have an eye round planned for later this week.


Great !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





A Step by Step, Like Al's, Please.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





And Don't let me miss it---I miss entirely too many!!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl

Bearcarver said:


> Great !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Step by Step, Like Al's, Please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Don't let me miss it---I miss entirely too many!!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bear


I'm looking forward to seeing it too!

Al


----------



## hardcookin

Al 
it looks fantastic!!   Thumbs Up


----------



## SmokinAl

hardcookin said:


> Al
> it looks fantastic!!


Thanks Doug!

I appreciate it!

Al


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

al that is awesome!!! I believe I have a 5 pound pr in my freezer. Gonna be trying this for sure!


----------



## nopigleftbehind

Nice work Al. As always thanks for the tutorial!


----------



## SmokinAl

hillbillyrkstr said:


> al that is awesome!!! I believe I have a 5 pound pr in my freezer. Gonna be trying this for sure!





NoPigLeftBehind said:


> Nice work Al. As always thanks for the tutorial!


Thanks a lot fellas!

Al


----------



## xray

Looks good, Al!


----------



## SmokinAl

Xray said:


> Looks good, Al!


Thank you my friend!

Al


----------



## bellaru

Great job. That looks amazing!


----------



## cluckinchicken6

Well then now I have to go buy a chunk of prime for my next days off did the meat still have that smoked flavor after the sous vide cook?


----------



## SmokinAl

Bellaru said:


> Great job. That looks amazing!


Thanks Buddy!

Al


cluckinchicken6 said:


> Well then now I have to go buy a chunk of prime for my next days off did the meat still have that smoked flavor after the sous vide cook?


Yes it still had a nice smoked flavor!

Al


----------



## rexster314

Beautiful results. I've had my Anovas for almost 3 years now, and have never tried a prime rib. This encourages me a lot to try it


----------



## SmokinAl

rexster314 said:


> Beautiful results. I've had my Anovas for almost 3 years now, and have never tried a prime rib. This encourages me a lot to try it


Thank you!

I was a little skeptical at first too, but I'm glad I did it!

Al


----------



## disco

Brilliant technique, experiment and result! Point, Al!

Disco


----------



## smokeymose

Beautiful hunk of meat, Al! You've convinced me that with all the overtime I've put in lately, I deserve some prime rib! 
I agree that torching for the sear is the way to go. Using a hot cast iron just dirties up another pan and the last time I did it I set off the smoke alarm! Since then I've used a torch.

Point! for teasing us northerners about the pool time...

Dan


----------



## SmokinAl

Disco said:


> Brilliant technique, experiment and result! Point, Al!
> 
> Disco


Thank you so much Disco!

Al


SmokeyMose said:


> Beautiful hunk of meat, Al! You've convinced me that with all the overtime I've put in lately, I deserve some prime rib!
> I agree that torching for the sear is the way to go. Using a hot cast iron just dirties up another pan and the last time I did it I set off the smoke alarm! Since then I've used a torch.
> 
> Point! for teasing us northerners about the pool time...
> 
> Dan


Thanks Dan!

You guys ought to be getting some good weather up there soon.

It's sure been a crazy winter down here, mostly like spring & summer, with a couple of cool days thrown in.

Al


----------



## frootboi

Amazing results there, well done!


----------



## SmokinAl

frootboi said:


> Amazing results there, well done!


Thank you my friend!

Al


----------



## browneyesvictim

Simply fantastic Al! Your success has tempted me to do this exactly with some of the dry aging ribeye I have going.


----------



## SmokinAl

Browneyesvictim said:


> Simply fantastic Al! Your success has tempted me to do this exactly with some of the dry aging ribeye I have going.


Thank you!

That dry aged ribeye would be fantastic, I can't wait to see the outcome!

Al


----------



## travisty

WOW Al!
That looks insane! I just have to say that, something I never tried before, and you literally blew my mind, is to use the side burner of my grill to start my charcoal! How have I not thought of that or seen it before?!

Anyway, I do love SV, and I've been doing it for years, im glad to see it as part of this forum, cause you can seriously turn out amazing stuff. The best ribs I've personally cooked were done SV. Still haven't done that many other BBQ meats though. I wonder if/how a fatty would work...?


----------



## SmokinAl

Travisty said:


> WOW Al!
> That looks insane! I just have to say that, something I never tried before, and you literally blew my mind, is to use the side burner of my grill to start my charcoal! How have I not thought of that or seen it before?!
> 
> Anyway, I do love SV, and I've been doing it for years, im glad to see it as part of this forum, cause you can seriously turn out amazing stuff. The best ribs I've personally cooked were done SV. Still haven't done that many other BBQ meats though. I wonder if/how a fatty would work...?


Thank you so much!

I have been experimenting with all sorts of stuff in the SV, some turn out awesome & some not so good.

The main thing I have found is the time & temp is all over the place.

So it's like an experiment every time you SV something.

I am keeping good notes like I did when I started smoking, but SV is definitely a learning experience.

Al


----------



## travisty

SmokinAl said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> I have been experimenting with all sorts of stuff in the SV, some turn out awesome & some not so good.
> 
> The main thing I have found is the time & temp is all over the place.
> 
> So it's like an experiment every time you SV something.
> 
> I am keeping good notes like I did when I started smoking, but SV is definitely a learning experience.
> 
> Al


Yeah, that's the best way to do it. The main thing I have found with SV, is sort of like what you did up there. There is no harm in leaving it in for longer, and even much longer than recommended. The temp will never rise above what you have the bath set to, so it will keep the IT for a long time, but if you only do the min time needed, you may not quite have gotten the right temp should the piece of meat you have be different than the ones Anova used to make the recipes.

For example I do my "hard boiled" eggs in the sous vide, because I like to get a perfect 165 degree yolk. The anova app says 45 mins, but every time I have done that, the smaller eggs are perfect and the larger eggs are 50-50, some with perfect, and some too soft. Now I just leave them in an hour and they are all perfect.


----------



## SmokinAl

Travisty said:


> Yeah, that's the best way to do it. The main thing I have found with SV, is sort of like what you did up there. There is no harm in leaving it in for longer, and even much longer than recommended. The temp will never rise above what you have the bath set to, so it will keep the IT for a long time, but if you only do the min time needed, you may not quite have gotten the right temp should the piece of meat you have be different than the ones Anova used to make the recipes.
> 
> For example I do my "hard boiled" eggs in the sous vide, because I like to get a perfect 165 degree yolk. The anova app says 45 mins, but every time I have done that, the smaller eggs are perfect and the larger eggs are 50-50, some with perfect, and some too soft. Now I just leave them in an hour and they are all perfect.


Thanks Man!

I have found exactly what you are saying. It seems like every time something doesn't come out the way we want it.

It's usually because it needed to be in the water longer.

So lately I just check the food & if needed reseal the bag & let it go longer.

Al


----------



## rbnice1

Thank you sooo much for this post.  I do Prime rib every year for christmas and it can be a pain to have it ready in time but not so early it cools off.  I usually smoke it then sear it under the broiler for 5 minutes.  I can not wait to try this!  I can do all the work the day before and just leave it running all night and it will be ready for when ever the wife says its time!


----------



## SmokinAl

rbnice1 said:


> Thank you sooo much for this post.  I do Prime rib every year for christmas and it can be a pain to have it ready in time but not so early it cools off.  I usually smoke it then sear it under the broiler for 5 minutes.  I can not wait to try this!  I can do all the work the day before and just leave it running all night and it will be ready for when ever the wife says its time!


I'm glad I could help.

It sounds like a perfect solution for you.

Plus your gonna love the flavor & tenderness of the PR!

Al


----------



## rbnice1

I am hoping on that as well.  It seems like the best prime rib around here is soooo tender but has no flavor or lots of flavor and is tougher.  It sounds like I might be aboe to smoke it for 2 hours or so with some rub on it and give it some flavor then get it tender with the sous.


----------



## SmokinAl

rbnice1 said:


> I am hoping on that as well.  It seems like the best prime rib around here is soooo tender but has no flavor or lots of flavor and is tougher.  It sounds like I might be aboe to smoke it for 2 hours or so with some rub on it and give it some flavor then get it tender with the sous.


Let us know how it turns out!

Al


----------



## gr8scott

I have a Nomiku Gen 1 Sous Vide (looks like a cartoon cross between a plastic flower and a marital aid LOL).  Have had some success using it, but have never really knocked it out of the park.  I haven't done more than really basic type cooking with it.  Holds temp within one degree F beautifully.  The meat tends to cook well, but flavors and spices etc don't seem to penetrate the meat and they don't stand up to the long cook times at 130 F.  Everything is bland on the inside even if the outside is great.  Not a big deal for thin cuts, but for thick cuts and roasts it is a letdown.

Turned some brisket and a cut up boneless chuck into pretty good eats, but I haven't tried any smoking in combination with sous vide mainly due to the amount of work it takes.  Thinking about trying it now that I have a more convenient means to smoke.  I will have to see if I can locate the propane canister for my torch...


----------



## uncletork

rbnice1 said:


> Thank you sooo much for this post.  I do Prime rib every year for christmas and it can be a pain to have it ready in time but not so early it cools off.  I usually smoke it then sear it under the broiler for 5 minutes.  I can not wait to try this!  I can do all the work the day before and just leave it running all night and it will be ready for when ever the wife says its time!


I do the exact same thing every Christmas at the in-laws and it is a pain. I am very excited to try this out because like you mentioned everything can be done the day before! Thanks Al for sharing!


----------



## SmokinAl

Gr8Scott said:


> I have a Nomiku Gen 1 Sous Vide (looks like a cartoon cross between a plastic flower and a marital aid LOL).  Have had some success using it, but have never really knocked it out of the park.  I haven't done more than really basic type cooking with it.  Holds temp within one degree F beautifully.  The meat tends to cook well, but flavors and spices etc don't seem to penetrate the meat and they don't stand up to the long cook times at 130 F.  Everything is bland on the inside even if the outside is great.  Not a big deal for thin cuts, but for thick cuts and roasts it is a letdown.
> 
> Turned some brisket and a cut up boneless chuck into pretty good eats, but I haven't tried any smoking in combination with sous vide mainly due to the amount of work it takes.  Thinking about trying it now that I have a more convenient means to smoke.  I will have to see if I can locate the propane canister for my torch...


It takes some time to get used to using the SV, and I have had some failures as well.

However the Prime Rib wasn't one of them.

I have had good success with the flavors penetrating the meat.

Are you vacuum packing the meat?

Al


UncleTork said:


> I do the exact same thing every Christmas at the in-laws and it is a pain. I am very excited to try this out because like you mentioned everything can be done the day before! Thanks Al for sharing!


Your very welcome!

Al


----------



## gr8scott

SmokinAl said:


> It takes some time to get used to using the SV, and I have had some failures as well.
> 
> However the Prime Rib wasn't one of them.
> 
> I have had good success with the flavors penetrating the meat.
> 
> Are you vacuum packing the meat?
> 
> Al
> 
> Your very welcome!
> 
> Al


I have an inexpensive Ziploc vacuum sealer.  It does a poor job of vacuum sealing anything that has juices that foul up the ability of the heat bar to work.  It is a weak unit truly.


----------



## emuleman

I always wanted to try and cook some Prime Rib, but it is so expensive and I was always worried that I would overcook and ruin it.  Seems like you found a perfect way to cook it, while getting a nice smokey flavor as well.  Perfect combination of smoking and cooking.  

Thanks so much for the post Al, you did a wonderful job, and give me motivation to try this myself one day!


----------



## SmokinAl

emuleman said:


> I always wanted to try and cook some Prime Rib, but it is so expensive and I was always worried that I would overcook and ruin it.  Seems like you found a perfect way to cook it, while getting a nice smokey flavor as well.  Perfect combination of smoking and cooking.
> 
> Thanks so much for the post Al, you did a wonderful job, and give me motivation to try this myself one day!


Thanks!

I have a feeling there will be a video coming out soon!

BTW, I always wait until they go on sale around the holidays then buy a few for the freezer.

As a matter of fact I have one thawing out now for Sunday!

Al


----------



## dwdunlap

Al, I am planning to use your PRIME RIB, SMOKED, SOUS VIDE, & TORCHED step-by-step method for Christmas. Just few questions...

Since you posted, do you have any new suggestions, corrections or ideas?
Any reason I couldn't use my MES30 with my PID for smoking?
I assume you smoke at a temp of 210 degrees, to allow max time in smoke? 
What kind of tip is on your torch? just the regular one that came with it?

I sure appreciate all you recipes.  David


----------



## pushok2018

This is one great looking PR! "Like" for sure! I started using SV cooking approximately 1 and a half years ago and loved it. Since then all my stakes cooked with this method and never been happier with the result....


----------



## rbnice1

So I never followed my posts up.  This year will try to actually get photos of the process, but last years was amazing!  

So here is a short write up of what I did.  I started out with a 10lb boneless prime rib.  Trimmed it down a bunch.  Rubbed it down with a very light mustard coating then sprinkled on  my home made rub, wrapped and into the fridge overnight.

Put it in the MES30 set at 175 for 4 hours till the IT was 127.  Smoke was mostly hickory with a little mesquite mixed in.  Using a amnps.

Then into the vacuum bag with 4 pads of butter and into my modded cooler with the sous vide set to 132 for 36 hours.

I can only hope this years is as good as last years!


----------



## SmokinAl

dwdunlap said:


> Al, I am planning to use your PRIME RIB, SMOKED, SOUS VIDE, & TORCHED step-by-step method for Christmas. Just few questions...
> 
> Since you posted, do you have any new suggestions, corrections or ideas?
> Any reason I couldn't use my MES30 with my PID for smoking?
> I assume you smoke at a temp of 210 degrees, to allow max time in smoke?
> What kind of tip is on your torch? just the regular one that came with it?
> 
> I sure appreciate all you recipes.  David



I wouldn't change a thing David, and I don't see why your MES wouldn't do just fine. Yes I wanted to keep it in the smoke as long as possible without cooking it too much, so I thought 210 would work well. And yes it's just the tip that came with the torch. There is an attachment that you can buy called a Searzall & I think it would do a better job than the regular torch head, but this worked just fine. Good luck & make sure you take some photo's.
Al


----------



## lemans




----------



## lemans

That’s what you need!! Otherwise you get that “torch taste”!!!


----------



## dwdunlap

I was with the Searzall Torch Attachment until I saw the $75nprice tag. This will be my first experiment fixing a PR with the Smoke-Sous Vide-Sear method. So, I think I'll utilize my oven broiler and rotate the meat to get the outside sear and see how it all works. But thanks for the info. Someday it might be feesable to buy aSearzall.  David


----------



## emuleman

Just got done cooking a Prime Rib using this method, with a few modifications. I finished it in the oven with the convention broil, and it came out great! I made a video of the whole process.


----------



## dwdunlap

*emuleman*
That does it!!!!!  After seeing and reading, I going to do our Christmas Prime Rib with the smoker-sous vide-sear. Can hardly wait! :)


----------



## emuleman

dwdunlap said:


> *emuleman*
> That does it!!!!!  After seeing and reading, I going to do our Christmas Prime Rib with the smoker-sous vide-sear. Can hardly wait! :)



You better take some photos and let us know how it came out! I am sure you will not be disappointed!


----------



## rbnice1

OK probably the wrong forum, but.......   Started looking for this years roast but the prices seem to be insane here.  1 place quoted me at $21.99 a pound.  The last few years I have gotten them for $10 a pound and though it was crazy high.

So onto my questions!  Anyone have any places that sell online and ship that have decent pricing?  I usually get a 10-12 pound boneless roast.  All help would be appreciated!


----------



## SmokinAl

They usually go on sale this time of year, here  in Florida Publix usually sells them for $7.99 lb., but I've seen them as low as $5.99.
You may also look at Sam's or Costco's.
Al


----------



## Bearcarver

rbnice1 said:


> OK probably the wrong forum, but.......   Started looking for this years roast but the prices seem to be insane here.  1 place quoted me at $21.99 a pound.  The last few years I have gotten them for $10 a pound and though it was crazy high.
> 
> So onto my questions!  Anyone have any places that sell online and ship that have decent pricing?  I usually get a 10-12 pound boneless roast.  All help would be appreciated!




Like Al said, usually the best time to get good prices on Prime Rib (Standing Rib), is during the Holidays (Christmas, Easter, and Thanksgiving), with Christmas being the best one. I get mine from Giant & Weis food stores.
I know if you want it for this Christmas, it may be a little late, because the best prices are usually during Christmas week itself. I buy mine whenever they are on sale ($5.99 to $7.99), and Vac-pack them & keep them in my freezer up to at least 2 years. I usually have between 3 and 8 in my freezer (5 & 6 pounders), but I'm down to my last one right now, so I've been watching closely.

Bear


----------



## rbnice1

Unfortunately my freezer is stuffed right now, just got my pig and 1/2 cow packed away.  But will start looking before Christmas for deals and throw them into my in-laws deep freeze till mine empties out a little.


----------



## turick

I've purchased about 15 pounds of prime rib from Publix in Florida over the past 2 weeks.  It's been on sale for $6.99/lb.


----------



## SmokinAl

turick said:


> I've purchased about 15 pounds of prime rib from Publix in Florida over the past 2 weeks.  It's been on sale for $6.99/lb.



I will buy mine on Wed. after I see the ad for Thurs., sometimes they drop the price down another dollar for x-mas week if they haven't sold enough of them. So I'll just wait & see!
Al


----------



## dr k

SmokinAl said:


> I will buy mine on Wed. after I see the ad for Thurs., sometimes they drop the price down another dollar for x-mas week if they haven't sold enough of them. So I'll just wait & see!
> Al


I just picked up a 22lb. whole seven bone roast at Kroger @ $6.99/lb. and recall the roasts may drop another $1.00/lb. Xmas week.  I think they'll credit/refund you the difference with your receipt if they do extended sales at different prices.  I didn't want to miss the sale for the yearly steak cutting purchase.  I like to get the roast intact not cradled to I can cut the bones off for Dino ribs like Bearcarver does, leaving an inch of the eye on the ribs.  So I have a three bone slab and four bone slab.  The eye steak between ribs 9-10 gets cooked that day and I remove the cap from the eye on both smaller roasts.  I cut the eye meat thicker since I stole some of it for rib meat into Filet shaped bigger steaks.  I fuss with this way of processing because I'm not crazy about the chunks of Intermuscular fat that piles up on the plate when eating it and now it's on the outside of each steak I can trim before cooking and remove the silver skin from the cap so it doesn't cup when seared.


----------



## rbnice1

I wish.  cheapest I found here so far is 10.99 a pound...  gunna looks more this weekend.


----------



## Bearcarver

We ended up getting a Prime Rib at Weis for $4.99 "Select", with 100 points.
WE were only allowed one, soooooo we got one that was 19.6 pounds, and I cut it in 4 pieces for me & my Honey!!
I should be set for the year now!

Bear


----------



## emuleman

My local market has it on sale for $4.99 a pound as well, hardest part is decided on how big a piece I want. Last one was 8 pounds and I had to get the expandable food saver bags, as it wouldn't fit in a regular bag. Looking forward to another smoked prime rib for Christmas this year! Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## SmokinAl

The sale down here is thru Christmas, so I'll pick mine up Fri or Sat!
$6.99 isn't bad, but I was hoping for $5.99. They also have organic Angus for $9.99, I may just go that route. We'll see!
Al


----------



## dr k

Kroger extended last weeks choice bone in rib roasts but kept the same price @ $6.99/lb. I was hoping for $5.99/.lb as well. Since the whole cryovaced roast I picked up isn't for the holiday and we have one at my parents I think I'll not mess with turning it into steaks and vac sealing till after New Year's. I always get the packaging date on whole roasts so I can wet age awhile and not worry about getting right to it.  This one was packaged 11.27.18 so it'll get frozen in <40 days. Hopefully it'll help with tenderness. The last cryovaced choice packer brisket wet aged 27 days and was very tender.


----------



## rbnice1

Ok so it's time!!!!

Picked mine up this morning.  Looks good but I wish it had a little better marbling.  I forgot to take a pick before I trimmed but here is what I have.

After trimming:











Tied up!  Finally took the time to google how to tie a butchers knot!  lol










Rubbed with my super secrete base rub!  (salt, black and red pepper, garlic powder, paprika, white and brown sugar, cumin)






Wrapped and ready to go back in the fridge for 24 hours.


----------



## dwdunlap

SmokinAl said:


> I had a couple of PR's in the freezer & have been wanting to SV one.
> 
> But I wanted to get a smokey flavor & a crust on the outside.
> 
> I also wanted to have it be fork tender.
> 
> Well this experiment was a success.
> 
> I started with a 2 bone Angus Choice PR cut from the chuck end.
> 
> Here we go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 4, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I coated the roast with A-1, and dusted it with Montreal steak seasoning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 4, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrapped it up in plastic wrap for an overnight trip to the fridge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 4, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am using the WSM for this smoke because I have some errands to run, and want to get a swim in while the PR is smoking.
> 
> Put about 12 briquettes in the chimney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 4, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then onto the side burner on the gas grill to get them started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 4, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put a couple of splits in the WSM with some lump down the middle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 4, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have lava rock in my water pan, with no water in it for today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 4, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put the hot coals on one end & want to run the smoker at a pretty low temp, around 210.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 4, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the roast in a pan with onion, garlic, & French onion soup.
> 
> The roast is just sitting on the bones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 4, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using my BBQ Guru to control the pit temp, & my Fireboard to double check the pit temp & monitor the meat temp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 4, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here I am at the pool, ready to swim some laps & catch a few rays.
> 
> I have my phone with me to monitor the pit & meat temps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 4, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swim is all done, just hanging out now. Judy is out there exercising with her friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 4, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK it took about 3 1/2 hours to get the IT to 120.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 4, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put the PR in a vac bag with all the pan veggies & juice, and vacuumed it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 4, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Into the SV set at 131 for 24 hours. This is where the experiment comes into play.
> 
> After reading several different recipes, they all recommended between 5-10 hours cook time.
> 
> I wanted to see if I left it in longer, if it would just melt in your mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 4, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24 hours later, it's ready to come out of the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 4, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew when I picked it up it was going to be very tender.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 4, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We dumped all the stuff out of the bag into a pot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 4, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then boiled it down a little & added some red wine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 19.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 4, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strained it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 4, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back into the pot with a pat of butter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 4, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next step is to put a crust on the roast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 4, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried a CI pan & a hot grill before & wanted to try a propane torch this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 23.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 4, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion this is the best way to do it. I got a much better result, i.e. crispy fat & blackened flavor.
> 
> Without further cooking the meat at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 4, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already took 1 slice & 1 bone off the board for my plate, but you can see every piece is cooked the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 25.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 4, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a bone, a nice slice & some Au Jus with a couple of onion rings for dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 26.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 4, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither Judy or I used a knife to cut any piece of this meat. It cut easily with a fork.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 27.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Mar 4, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that there are some of you guys who are a little skeptical about SV.
> 
> And I have to admit that everything I have used it for hasn't always come out as expected.
> 
> However this is the best PR Judy or I have ever eaten. I think this is just a learning experience just like learning how to smoke was.
> 
> The book said 5-10 hours & sear it & eat it.
> 
> I smoked it for 3+ hours, SV'd it for 24 hours, & put a crust on it with a blow torch.
> 
> A lot of my experiments don't turn out very well, but I really killed it with this one!
> 
> Al


----------



## dwdunlap

Al, I followed your method very closely and my PR was wonderful!  Thanks







My Christmas dinner guests sure dug in gleefully. 

I prepped the roast by seperating the rib rack, slathered on A1 and Montreal seasoning. Retied the roast with the bones and plastic wrapped ato refrigerate overnight. I smoked on Sunday and it took about 31/2 hours at 115F. I pulled at 120 degrees IT. However, the IT did climb to 135 degrees after bringing it in. I rewapped and refrigerated. 

Christmas Eve morning (2 am) I set sous vide at 132F. I added the liquid, veggies and salt and pepper into vac sealed bag along with the meat. _Not really sure why I actually needed to vac seal but did anyway. _Bag with everything in about 2:30 am and left until 2:00 pm. Pulled it out, opened the bag pouring liquid and veggies into a sieve and pot. The roast went into a reg zip-lock bag and back in the sous vide water.

I ajusted the seasonings of the juice, added red wine to reduce until serving. I did add a touch of Kitchen Bouqet to make darker and a heaping teaspoon of beef base. At 3:30 the roast went on a very hot gas grill to brown and form a crust. Turned out the grill was too hot and the flames were too high making turning to brown difficult and got I more crust than intended. Untied and set ribs aside and sliced enough for table onto a hot platter. Ole! Thanks AL


----------



## SmokinAl

rbnice1 said:


> Ok so it's time!!!!
> 
> Picked mine up this morning.  Looks good but I wish it had a little better marbling.  I forgot to take a pick before I trimmed but here is what I have.
> 
> After trimming:
> View attachment 383177
> View attachment 383178
> 
> 
> Tied up!  Finally took the time to google how to tie a butchers knot!  lol
> View attachment 383179
> View attachment 383180
> 
> 
> Rubbed with my super secrete base rub!  (salt, black and red pepper, garlic powder, paprika, white and brown sugar, cumin)
> View attachment 383181
> 
> 
> Wrapped and ready to go back in the fridge for 24 hours.
> View attachment 383182



That is a good looking roast!
How did it turn out?
Al



dwdunlap said:


> Al, I followed your method very closely and my PR was wonderful!  Thanks
> 
> View attachment 383721
> 
> 
> My Christmas dinner guests sure dug in gleefully.
> 
> I prepped the roast by seperating the rib rack, slathered on A1 and Montreal seasoning. Retied the roast with the bones and plastic wrapped ato refrigerate overnight. I smoked on Sunday and it took about 31/2 hours at 115F. I pulled at 120 degrees IT. However, the IT did climb to 135 degrees after bringing it in. I rewapped and refrigerated.
> 
> Christmas Eve morning (2 am) I set sous vide at 132F. I added the liquid, veggies and salt and pepper into vac sealed bag along with the meat. _Not really sure why I actually needed to vac seal but did anyway. _Bag with everything in about 2:30 am and left until 2:00 pm. Pulled it out, opened the bag pouring liquid and veggies into a sieve and pot. The roast went into a reg zip-lock bag and back in the sous vide water.
> 
> I ajusted the seasonings of the juice, added red wine to reduce until serving. I did add a touch of Kitchen Bouqet to make darker and a heaping teaspoon of beef base. At 3:30 the roast went on a very hot gas grill to brown and form a crust. Turned out the grill was too hot and the flames were too high making turning to brown difficult and got I more crust than intended. Untied and set ribs aside and sliced enough for table onto a hot platter. Ole! Thanks AL



That is awesome, I'm so glad to hear that it turned out so well!
It looks delicious!!!
Very nicely done!!
As a side note I recently purchased a Searzall for my torch, & used that on our PR this Christmas.
They are a little pricey, but they put a beautiful crust on the meat without cooking the inside at all.
Al


----------



## Winterrider

SmokinAl said:


> As a side note I recently purchased a Searzall for my torch, & used that on our PR this Christmas.
> They are a little pricey, but they put a beautiful crust on the meat without cooking the inside at all.
> Al



Was hoping there would be one under the tree, but I'll have to fill my own Christmas wish. Glad to hear it works good.


----------



## Winterrider

Awesome looking PR.

Like


----------



## dwdunlap

Thanks Al. It was delicious, tender and very flavorful. Best ever!!

What I learned:
Sous Vide is fantastic!! So easy and so effective!
Adding seasoned juice to the sousing bag adds a lot of flavor to the meat
Meat juices stayed in the meat!  Surprised how little came out when slicing. No wonder it was so juicy!!
Splitting workload into stages seemed to have little effect to the end product. Day one – seasoned/refrigerated. Day two – smoking.  Day three – sous vide. Day four – end of cooking, charring and serving

What I would do different:
Increase the sous vide time. I thought Al’s  24 hours at 131 degrees would be too long so I went 12 hours. While the PR was really tender, it did require a table knife. 18hr?
I can’t justify $75 for a Searzall but would go the gas grill again. However, learned should have positioned the roast on one side and then rolled across the grates as it seared. The flame up is pretty intense so the meat needs to be moved over to a fresh surface repeatedly.


----------



## SmokinAl

Winterrider said:


> Awesome looking PR.
> 
> Like



Thank you !!!!
Al


----------



## rbnice1

So I decided to go at 135F this time to test it out.  Everyone loved it but I could tell that 131-132 it much better.

At 132F for 36 hours after smoking for 4 hours the roast was just over medium rare and super tender.

This year at 135F after 36 hours after smoking for 4 hours was over medium well.  It was crazy tender.....  Fork cutting tender, but although very jury once eaten seemed a little dry.  I think this was because it was so tender.  Again everyone loved it.... Mater fact some people liked it better then last year, but for me it was too done.

Seems crazy for just a few degrees difference!

And I am getting a searzall for my birthday in april!

Here it is out of the smoker.  Im an idiot and forgot to get pics out of the water bath and after cut.


----------



## SmokinAl

rbnice1 said:


> So I decided to go at 135F this time to test it out.  Everyone loved it but I could tell that 131-132 it much better.
> 
> At 132F for 36 hours after smoking for 4 hours the roast was just over medium rare and super tender.
> 
> This year at 135F after 36 hours after smoking for 4 hours was over medium well.  It was crazy tender.....  Fork cutting tender, but although very jury once eaten seemed a little dry.  I think this was because it was so tender.  Again everyone loved it.... Mater fact some people liked it better then last year, but for me it was too done.
> 
> Seems crazy for just a few degrees difference!
> 
> And I am getting a searzall for my birthday in april!
> 
> Here it is out of the smoker.  Im an idiot and forgot to get pics out of the water bath and after cut.
> 
> View attachment 383824



It sure looks good coming out of the smoker!
Al


----------

